# Neue Festplatte trotzdem unmountable boot volume



## goto; (28. April 2010)

Hallo liebe Community,

da ich jetzt wieder öfters in Deutschland unterwegs bin, muss ich wieder auf meinen Laptop arbeiten. Vor ein paar Monaten ist mir meine Alte Platte (Hitachi 120GB) abgestürzt.. aus dem Grund das der Laptop des öfteren gut durchgeschüttelt wurde.. und die Festplatte nach 1,5 Jahren dann Ihren geist aufgegeben hat mit der Meldung "unmountable boot volume". Jetzt hab ich mir gestern eine WD250Gb Platte geholt. Windows neu aufgesetzt und Photoshop, Dreamweaver, Xampp etc. Aufgespielt.. Nach ein paar Stunden Arbeit ist der Laptop wohl zu heiß geworden da er bei mir auf dem Bett lag und ist ausgegange.. Hab ihn dann 10min abkühlen lassen, wollte neustarten.. Dann ist er direkt wieder ausgegangen mit einem lauten Brummen.. wahrscheinlich das DVD-Laufwerk, bin mir aber nicht sicher.... Nach weitern 10min wollte ich es dann noch mal versuchen.. dann ging er an.. Windows Bootscreen kam, und schwups Bluescreen mit der Meldung "unmountable boot volume". Ist das nur zufall das dieser jetzt erscheint, oder hab ich ein anderes Hardware Problem? Mal noch zu den Technischen Daten

Pentium Celeron 2,4Ghz
Samsung 2Gb RAM // 1,5GB RAM  (Beide getestet. Der kleinere hat Fehler)
WD 250GB Platte

Windows XP SP3 auf neustem Stand.
Neuste Treiber.

Das Laptop ist noch im Originalzustand bis auf die Platte und das Ram -> Toshiba L300 PSLBCE

Danke im vorraus.


----------



## Dr Dau (28. April 2010)

Hallo!



Splater hat gesagt.:


> .. aus dem Grund das der Laptop des öfteren gut durchgeschüttelt wurde.. und die Festplatte nach 1,5 Jahren dann Ihren geist aufgegeben hat.....


Sowas macht man ja auch nicht.
Ein Laptop setzt man sanft ab.
Zum Thema rauhen Umgang mit dem Gerät, gab es erst kürzlich einen Thread.



Splater hat gesagt.:


> Nach ein paar Stunden Arbeit ist der Laptop wohl zu heiß geworden da er bei mir auf dem Bett lag und ist ausgegange..


Herzlichen Glückwunsch!
Wie bitteschön soll das Gerät kühl gehalten werden, wenn Du ihm sprichwörtlich die Luft zum atmen nimmst?
Selbst wenn keine Lüftungsschlitze vorhanden sind, ist immernoch das Gehäuse dazu in der Lage Wärme abzuführen (wenn man es denn auch lässt).
Ich nehme mein Laptop auch mit ins Bett oder aufs Sofa..... allerdings habe ich ein Brett drunter liegen welches ich mehr oder weniger gerade auf der Decke liegen habe.



Splater hat gesagt.:


> Dann ist er direkt wieder ausgegangen mit einem lauten Brummen.. wahrscheinlich das DVD-Laufwerk, bin mir aber nicht sicher....


Oder es war der Lüfter..... der durch den Hitzestau viel zu heiss geworden ist (evtl. ist er durch die Überanstrengung nun auch defekt).



Splater hat gesagt.:


> Nach weitern 10min wollte ich es dann noch mal versuchen.. dann ging er an.. Windows Bootscreen kam, und schwups Bluescreen mit der Meldung "unmountable boot volume". Ist das nur zufall das dieser jetzt erscheint, oder hab ich ein anderes Hardware Problem?


Ich denke mal dass letzteres der Fall sein wird.
Einfach mal über Nacht komplett ruhen lassen und am nächsten Tag nochmal probieren.
Wenn das Problem dann immernoch besteht, würde ich als allererstes mal die Festplatte an einem anderen Rechner testen (notfalls mit einem "SATA to USB" bzw. "IDE to USB" Adapter).
Wenn sie noch OK ist, heisst es ein Teil nach dem anderen auszutauschen.
Wenn allerdings dem Chipsatz etwas passiert ist, stehen die Chancen eher schlecht (dieser ist i.d.R nämlich aufgelötet und nicht im Einzelnhandel zu bekommen).



Splater hat gesagt.:


> Samsung 2Gb RAM // 1,5GB RAM  (Beide getestet. Der kleinere hat Fehler)


Schmeisse den defekten RAM raus..... sowas verursacht immer Probleme.
1,5 GB hört sich aber eher nach einem Onboard-RAM an..... der evtl. aufgelötet sein könnte.

Vielleicht hast Du ja auch eine gute Hausratversicherung.....
Dein Laptop scheint allerdings schon etwas älter zu sein..... viel dürfte es daher wohl nichtmehr geben.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## goto; (28. April 2010)

Hallo, danke für deine Antwort. Ja ich weiß das man was darunter legen soll, hab auch etwas da, aber in dem moment nicht daran gedacht. Hab es jetzt wieder drunter.
Zu den Ram. Hab das defekte nicht mit im System laufen. Habe nur das 2Gb drin.
Der Lüfter läuft nach wie vor gut. Temperaturen sind soweit ok. Bis jetzt läuft das System auch noch gut. Mal abwarten was der Rest des Tages bringt.
Danke dir auf jedenfall für deine Hilfe. Werd es so machen. 
Mfg Splater


----------

